# Isomac Millenium



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi guys, I am currently looking at buying a second hand Isomac Millennium but I am not entirely convinced on whether its a good machine or not.

I'm struggling to find all the information I was hoping to through my googling so thought I'd try here.

So if anyone could help me out with some info such as how to clean it and properly take care of it I would be delighted. I am currently using a Gaggia Classic so this would be quite a change for me, one of the reasons I went for the gaggia was that it is easy to clean and maintain by myself and very easy to find information on.

Also is there a big difference between different versions of the Isomac and how would I tell which version is which?


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Hi @scribblez, you might want to check this site out;

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/isomac-millenium

There are also other sections within the Coffeetime website that will help you to service an E61 based machine.

I've Used an Isomac Millenium for years and I'm still using it just about every day.

Spare parts are readily from;

https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/shop/spare-parts/

Because it's an E61 based machine, service parts are readily available.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

It's every bit as easy to clean as the Classic, if you're having trouble finding specific info for this machine, just google "e61 hx" or similar as they all work in a very similar way and often use the same generic parts. It has a steel boiler which many prefer and claims to have a stainless steel body which is good.

Is there a reason you've decided on the Isomac without being able to find much info on it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Milleniums are OK, case is a bit of a pig to get back on after removal...a b it of a trick to it. Sometimes you can get a really good one that produces great shots. I always liked them.


----------



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

cold war kid said:


> Is there a reason you've decided on the Isomac without being able to find much info on it?


 I haven't decided yet, one just popped up used near me recently for a decent price and was curious since I don't have many options where I am. I'm looking to upgrade and it looks nice and has the e61 grouphead which I can find a lot of infomation on so I thought it may be a good idea.

The seller has said it's 8 years old, hasn't had anything replace but and was serviced once 4 years ago. Not sure if this is normal or not but it definitely makes me hesitant.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

scribblez said:


> I haven't decided yet, one just popped up used near me recently for a decent price and was curious since I don't have many options where I am. I'm looking to upgrade and it looks nice and has the e61 grouphead which I can find a lot of infomation on so I thought it may be a good idea.
> 
> The seller has said it's 8 years old, hasn't had anything replace but and was serviced once 4 years ago. Not sure if this is normal or not but it definitely makes me hesitant.


 The problem is you're asking for an opinion on a machine, we don't know where it is based, what water has been used in it, how much they are asking for it, no idea of condition, anything about it's history, no photos...The only thing you have told us is nothing has been replaced. It's very difficult to give you good answers. If you have more information I would advise you to share it to get more valid advice.


----------



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

@DavecUK sorry I'm quite new to this wasn't entirely sure what information was needed and I don't have much. This link is pretty much all the info I have. I don't know what water was used but if it was fed from the tap it would be very hard, the water here in the east of Ireland so close to the sea is full of limescale.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

scribblez said:


> @DavecUK sorry I'm quite new to this wasn't entirely sure what information was needed and I don't have much. This link is pretty much all the info I have. I don't know what water was used but if it was fed from the tap it would be very hard, the water here in the east of Ireland so close to the sea is full of limescale.


 A few points

1. Looking at the photos, I think the machine may have been carelessly cleaned and their appear to be fine lines all over. The Mill has a very shiny mirror finish and people need to be super careful when cleaning. Even rough cloths or steel creme cleansers marr the finish.

2. The boiler probably isn't steel even though it might look like it it's Nickel; plated copper

3. The price is too high for that machine . For an 8 year old machine you should be looking to pay around £650 if you really want the grinder, or £450-500 for the machine alone.

4. It's likely you will need parts either fairly quickly or immediately (especially as it has had no new parts) and it's unlikely the owner has maintained it himself if he sent it off to be serviced. e.g. pump, vac breaker, possibly group parts (as it won't have been regularly lubricated), E621 gasket, steam and water valve stems (if they have been ham fisted as they have a teflon pad on). Nothing individually very expensive but it all adds up.

5. Assume it needs a heavy descale.

4

The reason I say this about the price is you have a fairly early design HX machine, no balljoint steam or water wands


----------



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks for the great breakdown @DavecUK really appreciate it!

I had been thinking the price was quite high, especially since I don't need the grinder as I have recently bought a Mazzer Major that I'm putting in some work on.

Was looking at the possibility of having a full service done on whatever machine I end up buying as I wouldn't be entirely confident in my abilities in taking apart a machine that I'm not used to, just need to have a proper look around for somewhere nearby that does servicing.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

scribblez said:


> Was looking at the possibility of having a full service done on whatever machine I end up buying as I wouldn't be entirely confident in my abilities in taking apart a machine that I'm not used to, just need to have a proper look around for somewhere nearby that does servicing.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


 You will soon learn otherwise the hobby will be a continual source of disappointment for you and you won't be checking the machine enough or have enough knowledge to correct problems before they become big problems. It's also expensive to pay others to do your maintenance. Maintenance is a ballache and I have been asked to work on peoples machines with the offer of cash and I can't be arsed to do it.....I just maintain my own machines. I'm assuming that machine will need a fair bit of work and you could end up paying a place 200-300 to do the work depending on parts required....and there is nothing there you cannot do yourself. Well apart from heating element removal if it's leaking, which it probably will be...for that you need to be friendly with the local tyre place, or buy yourself a 12V impact driver and very big socket...the tyre place won't have the right socket (well if they do trucks they might).


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally I'd walk away from this. It's eight years old and the guy can't service the machine himself and isn't likely to be able to sort something as simple as a leaky steam wand otherwise he'd have done it before sale, so how does he know that there is zero limescale in the machine? There may not be, but it's unlikely that he knows that, as it hasn't been opened up for four years. It doesn't look like he's likely to budge too much on the unrealistic price either. On top of that, a jammed on/off switch and a leaky steam wand do not equate to perfect working condition.


----------



## Teetertank (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi Scribblez,

Don't know if you're still considering this machine. I went on this same route, from Gaggia Classic to Isomac Millenium.

Both produce good shots but the Isomac is much more satisfying to use and steaming capability is far better on the E61 machine.

If you're unsure of the history, with a few basic tools you should be able to give it a thorough cleaning, descale and if need be replace the inernal wear components in the group head.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

scribblez said:


> Thanks for the great breakdown @DavecUK really appreciate it!
> 
> I had been thinking the price was quite high, especially since I don't need the grinder as I have recently bought a Mazzer Major that I'm putting in some work on.
> 
> ...


 I'd noticed the isomac on adverts when it popped up originally, it's not a great deal considering the owner says it's never been touched in terms of maintenance, so likely never backflushed or descaled and looks like it was 'cleaned' very roughly as Dave says.

As you know sometimes tap water can be fairly hard in some areas so it wouldn't be a great sign.


----------



## Teetertank (Nov 25, 2019)

scribblez said:


> Also is there a big difference between different versions of the Isomac and how would I tell which version is which?


 There is not that much difference between the different versions.

Fot the millenium, the original version had a single guage for the boiler; the next version had dual guage (boiler and brew pressure). The secomd version I believe went to a stainless boiler from copper.

Not sure what difference is in the version 3 but think it went back to single guage.

There is naw a version IV which looks to have different steam and water wands.


----------



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks lads, ended up not going for this didn't think it was a good idea with how old it was and how little care was put into it.

Ended up going for a Londinium L1 that was very well taken care.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a shame you're in Ireland, this forum would be a better place to be looking. Maybe put a post in the wanted section, but stipulate the machine needs to come from your locality. You never know.


----------



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

Sorry I meant I got myself sorted with a machine, definitely don't need to be making any wanted posts for a while!

Yeah it's unfortunate that I'm so far away but I don't think there's a good Irish forum, haven't been able to find one at least. But this is a great forum so I'm just happy to be a part of it even if I am kind of far away.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

scribblez said:


> Sorry I meant I got myself sorted with a machine, definitely don't need to be making any wanted posts for a while!
> 
> Yeah it's unfortunate that I'm so far away but I don't think there's a good Irish forum, haven't been able to find one at least. But this is a great forum so I'm just happy to be a part of it even if I am kind of far away.


 Boards.ie is about the closest you'll get, but nothing like here!


----------

